# inlay set up ?



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i would like to buy a inlay set up But i have read that they are not all the same ? Maybe the bit will be a little smaller ? and the inlay piece will not fit tight or maybe loose ? If you know of a good one I would like to buy only one good one thanks fora responce del


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My MLCS inlay set gives perfect results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

I do like the one kit from Peach and HF, it comes with the line up pin,that's a real key to the right fit right every time..

Router Accessories
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
=======



del schisler said:


> i would like to buy a inlay set up But i have read that they are not all the same ? Maybe the bit will be a little smaller ? and the inlay piece will not fit tight or maybe loose ? If you know of a good one I would like to buy only one good one thanks fora responce del


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

I am thinking about buying the Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit at amazon.com for $39.99
what do you guys think of this setup?
Teo


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The MLCS guide I bought this winter doesn't provide a quality cut.
The offset ring is loose on the guide, (it has fallen off the guide more than once when lifted off the template) plus I can't use my other inlay guide in conjunction with the MLCS.

The MLCS #9180 guide is 3.20 osd and the offset is 5.53 osd
The #CT99K guide is 3.11 osd and offset is 5.59 osd

I've had the CT99K for so long I can't remember or find who made it, however, it provides a snug fit with little sanding to the base of the male side of the inlay.

I'll have to buy a couple of matching guides to use for current and future projects.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Teo

I like the Milescraft inlay kit, you can get a adapter to use your other brass guides if you want to , like the 7/16" guide that will let you use your 1/4" router bit for a fast way to hog out the pocket.

here's a little tip if you have one that likes to drop out of the base plate you can take some TP, set the thin TP under the TurnLock than lock it in place than tear off the extra TP, than it's locked in place..and it will not drop out..
Once the TP has it locked it will be hard to unlock but I did made a tool for that job..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: TurnLOCK Metal-Nose Template Guide Bushing 9-piece Set: Home Improvement

Router Forums

Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

===========






PlayasTeo said:


> I am thinking about buying the Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit at amazon.com for $39.99
> what do you guys think of this setup?
> Teo


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for your input BJ..... I am going to order the inlay kit along with the-metal nose bushing set.
Appreciated.
Teo


----------



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Bobj3,

Ijust got the bosch 1617evspk router and I was wondering with the milescraft turnlock set would I be able to use PC bushings or would i need a adaptor? I'm als thinking of getting the milescraft inlay set. It got real good reviews on Amazon.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

phone55 said:


> Hi Bobj3,
> 
> Ijust got the bosch 1617evspk router and I was wondering with the milescraft turnlock set would I be able to use PC bushings or would i need a adaptor? I'm als thinking of getting the milescraft inlay set. It got real good reviews on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Hi Greg, I'm sure BJ will be along later but the Milescraft turnlock system requires the Milescraft base which includes a set of bushings and an adapter to take the PC bushings. The milescraft bushing can be order either in nylon (aka plastic) or brass. The brass ones are molded into nylon rings which are the turnlock system.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

The adapter ring is a real trip and it works great,, I'm not sure if you have put in the brass guides in place in your router or not but it can be a little tight getting your hand to that little brass ring and the getting it tight , with the turn-lock adapter makes it easy to get that job done.. just pop it out and put the brass guide in place turn it back in to place and your set to run..about that quick..many times you need to switch out the guides with a new size that can be a job with brass ring hiding down in the base of the router but now it's easy...with the Milescraft setup.. 

==

==========


----------

